# hatching chicks



## desedar (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey everyone,
My hatch started last nite,got 16 of 31 so far, my hens have slowed down so much it takes days to gather enough and the temp drop is a problem too.but i have 20 so far and the hatch i'm in now may not end till tomorrow p.m. this is the last time i start a hatch in the evening.LOL I'll give them till tomorrow evening to finish. my eggs are so dark brown I't is impossable to candle them so it's a turkey shoot to say the least,pardon the poultry pun.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Good luck ! Take some pics !


----------

